# Lightning vs. S-Works Cranks



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

S-Works are just re-badged Lightnings, right? Are they the SLs or HDs? They seem much cheaper, $300 for just crank arms vs. $650 for crank & BB. Lightning will include a 92mm press fit BB. With S-Works can I use a Sram or Shimano 92mm BB?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> S-Works are just re-badged Lightnings, right? Are they the SLs or HDs? They seem much cheaper, $300 for just crank arms vs. $650 for crank & BB. Lightning will include a 92mm press fit BB. With S-Works can I use a Sram or Shimano 92mm BB?



they are similar - S licensed the patent from Lightning


here's the current compatibility chart from the pdf

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.ph...0&d=1285274109

mine came with extra parts so it will work with 73mm & 84.5mm width bottom brackets

175 + 180mm appear to be sold out already on the S website - might be worth a call to find out when they will re-stock


----------



## schnapmaster (Feb 26, 2004)

*Doesn't work with threaded shells?*

Am I reading this chart right?
It looks like the specialized carbon cranks pictured above will not work with a traditional threaded bottom brackett shell.
That's too bad, as they look much better than the Lightning (except for the Specialized logo) and cost much less.
Any way to make it work?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm after 170mm. I was gonna get the Lightning HDs cuz they're going on a light FR bike. Are these more in line with the Lightning SLs? That chart seems to say the S-Works won't fit my bike since it says "not compatible" with 73mm BB which is the same bearing width as my 92mm press fit BB. Does it have a narrower axle than the Lightning?

But you say that your's has extra parts that let it work with a normal BB?

I appreciate the help here cuz I could save a couple hundred bucks if the S-Works fits the bill.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> I'm after 170mm. I was gonna get the Lightning HDs cuz they're going on a light FR bike. Are these more in line with the Lightning SLs? That chart seems to say the S-Works won't fit my bike since it says "not compatible" with 73mm BB which is the same bearing width as my 92mm press fit BB. Does it have a narrower axle than the Lightning?
> 
> But you say that your's has extra parts that let it work with a normal BB?
> 
> I appreciate the help here cuz I could save a couple hundred bucks if the S-Works fits the bill.


mine came in a box complete with bearings, seals & 2 diff length sleeves. 2 or 3 ring spiders are seperate item

you would have to source a BB adapter to suit your bike elsewhere, i purchased a niner press in BB30 BB for mine

can't be much more help than that - for vastly better information you could phone S customer support & talk to someone there alot more knowledgeable about them than me

cheers


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I may call them Monday but it looks like they only fit narrower than standard BBs. Basically a shorter axle than Lightnings. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Jacobus (Jul 23, 2006)

schnapmaster said:


> Am I reading this chart right?
> It looks like the specialized carbon cranks pictured above will not work with a traditional threaded bottom brackett shell.
> 
> VumaQuad Bottom Bracket
> ...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Jacobus said:


> Not conformed but I think you can use
> e*thirteen XC crank BB


Is the outside width of that BB narrower than standard?


----------



## Jacobus (Jul 23, 2006)

Not sure what dimensions you are referring to. Here are the crank instructions.

Click


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*2011 S-Works carbon crankset instructions*

here's a scan of the 2011 manual (not yet on the S website) - hope this helps


p1


p2


p3


p4


p5


p6

best :thumbsup:


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> I may call them Monday but it looks like they only fit narrower than standard BBs. Basically a shorter axle than Lightnings. Thanks for the info though.


I really would like to find a way to make the S-Works cranks work on my Mojo SL.I see you have the same bike in your stable. Any chance you've found a way to make these fit the Ibis.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The Specialized cranks have a shorter BB axle that works with BB30 and a Specialized specific size. They're too short for a standard threaded 73mm or 92mm press fit (same external width). We'll have to cough up the money for Lightning ($750 w/BB). I'm getting the Lightning HD for a Scott Genius LT that has the 92mm press in BB. My Ibis has an FSA K-Force Light cuz it runs 3x8. For the Scott I want to run 26/36 2x9 and Lightning (and S-Works) is the only company that offers a spider that can take those ring sizes and place them at the correct 2x9 chainline. Another bonus with this spider is it looks like it can run an E13 bashring (maybe after a little dremel work). That makes it the only 2 ring crank that can use a bash ring.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

Lelandjt said:


> For the Scott I want to run 26/36 2x9 and Lightning (and S-Works) is the only company that offers a spider that can take those ring sizes and place them at the correct 2x9 chainline.


Rotor makes two double cranks (now three with the 3D+) that can take 26/36 while offering the same 48mm chainline. They use 74/110 BCD 5 bolt. More economical than Lightning and use standard Shimano BBs (except the 3D+).


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice find, thanks. It's weird that every other company sees a need for a new and bigger BCD for double cranks. The old 74/110 5 bolt seems perfect for 2 rings. Small enough for small rings, stiff enough for big ones.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

here mine


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i bought a 39-26 crankset Sworks for my next 29er built 

must be installed on a english threaded frame 

i planned to use THM cups + bearings


----------



## erik$ (May 16, 2006)

From where did you buy the S-works crank, eliflap?
Doubt it's easy to get one from the Norwegian dealer.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i have 2 cranksets , need one ?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*S-Works double X*

SRAM XX 2x10 spiders + rings are just now available on S usa website - 39/26 or 38/24 but pretty steep @ $175

.


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

eliflap said:


> i bought a 39-26 crankset Sworks for my next 29er built
> 
> must be installed on a english threaded frame
> 
> i planned to use THM cups + bearings


how do you solve the to short axle problem?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

why short spindle ? i think it fits


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

eliflap said:


> i bought a 39-26 crankset Sworks for my next 29er built
> 
> must be installed on a english threaded frame
> 
> i planned to use THM cups + bearings


"English threaded" meaning a standard 73mm BB shell? Everything I'm reading on Specialized's site and in the posted installation instructions says that this crankset has a shorter axle and only works with narrower BB30 and Specialized BBs.


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

thank you, that is the point i talked about.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

IIRC, the Specialized BB width is 83mm or something like that, which is roughly the same as a threaded 73mm or 68mm with shimano external bearing cups.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I have installed a Lightning with 73mm axle on a S-Works FSR, and it didn't require any extra spacers. As far as I can tell, a Spez krank should work on a standard frame using Lightning bearing cups.

Ole.


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

COLINx86 said:


> IIRC, the Specialized BB width is 83mm or something like that, which is roughly the same as a threaded 73mm or 68mm with shimano external bearing cups.


:nono: 
don't think so. from theoretical and mathematics there are minimum 7mm left.
68mm BB + cups are 90mm as far as i know.

the lightning has another (longer) spindle length and additional a spindle-spacer for 68 <-> 75mm (i have seen it somewhere, but cannot find it yet)
perhaps the lightning spindle-spacer fits also at the s-works crank ?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

from Specy site:

Best strength-to-weight crank on the market
3rd generation hollow carbon crank arms offer superior stiffness
Oversized alloy spindle with Hirth coupling interface
Self-adjusting oversized 42mm cartridge bearings
Fits:
- Specialized frames with 84.5mm OSBB
- All frames with 73mm BB30
S-Works chainrings and spiders available separately in triple and double configurations



Lightning has a spindle adjustable in lenght : normally for 68mm , with a shim in center of spindle can fits 73mm shells

i installed Lightning in a Flash carbon frame , 73mm BB30


----------



## Grunion (Feb 28, 2007)

What the weight?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*Race Face carbon crank arm boots on S-Works crankset - perfect*


Race Face carbon crank arm boots

they fit 2010/2011 S-Works carbon cranksets like they were made for them + Universal Cycles price matched so they were just $7.99 pr.

also available from here: https://www.bikeman.com/CR8986.html

best


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> Race Face carbon crank arm boots
> 
> they fit 2010/2011 S-Works carbon cranksets like they were made for them + Universal Cycles price matched so they were just $7.99 pr.
> 
> ...


I had this idea when I forst got my first s-works cranks, but couldn't find where to get them


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

JoshS said:


> I had this idea when I forst got my first s-works cranks, but couldn't find where to get them


But having ridden for a while do you still think you need them? I have carbon cranks on my FR and XC bikes and neither have more marks on the ends of the cranks than anywhere else. All the marks on them are from flying rocks and are pretty randomly scattered all over. None look to be more than cosmetic nicks.


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

When I grow up I am going to get a set of those S-works!
I might even get a bike that they will fit on with out having to call euro-asia ....
Those cranks are Fing hot!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> But having ridden for a while do you still think you need them? I have carbon cranks on my FR and XC bikes and neither have more marks on the ends of the cranks than anywhere else. All the marks on them are from flying rocks and are pretty randomly scattered all over. None look to be more than cosmetic nicks.




this is my old drive side arm after 10 months of local riding - just cosmetic damage - but those RF boots fit so my new SW crank arms will wear them 

...looks like i can tune them down to 8g pr.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

1993gsxr907 said:


> When I grow up I am going to get a set of those S-works!
> I might even get a bike that they will fit on with out having to call euro-asia ....
> Those cranks are Fing hot!


kewl - growing up is really overated imho :thumbsup:

picked up a spare S-Works spider yesterday, it had "made in Japan" on the packaging - blimey!



...edit to add pic of 2011 triple spider  ...


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

I picked up a pair of those RF crank protectors for my S-Works cranks too. Had to trim a little bit around the large opening so my crank spindle would fit snug against the crank.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

erichwic said:


> I picked up a pair of those RF crank protectors for my S-Works cranks too. Had to trim a little bit around the large opening so my crank spindle would fit snug against the crank.






:thumbsup: mine also, quite literally just a smidge off the boot from the top of the pedal axle hole so a CB pedal can tighten properly & not nick it

best.


----------



## N2B (Jul 30, 2009)

will the s-works crank fit a flash 29er 2010 ?!


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah I would run boots, most of the damage on my bikes is on the cranks, the Specialized BB is too low.

On another note, my epic 29er with the specialized cranks came with specialized crank boots.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Can you measure that diameter ?


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

for my Sworks crank
For singlespeed

45grs for Ti 28T vs (spider 56grs + bolts 5grs + chaingring 26grs =87grs), I win 42grs.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

ayjay69 said:


> Can you measure that diameter ?


my caliper read 45.8mm at that spot ...what do you need it for?

the S-Works axel has a 30mm diameter


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

I wanted to know that diameter to finalize my project of spider.

This is my project of Specialized Crankset Spider for 120/80mm 4 bolt BCD (XX rings) - 47g from 7075 T6 alu. As stiff as Mattias project.

What do you think about it ?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

looks very trick + light too - tick both those boxes :thumbsup:

...if your spider was to flex under very hard pedalling - where would the stress points be?

yours is lighter & better looking that the regular spider too


S-Works crankset 104/64 BCD triple spider

good luck


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

I will show FEA analyse tomorrow, but it still have potential to lighten it up


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

So in summary, what do I need to do to fit these s-works cranks into my 2008 Orbea Alma?
I can get the cranks for a good deal compared to the Lightning cranks.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys!
I'm planning to build Scott Scale 899 RC that use a press fit 30 BB. 
Is it possible to ran it with that Lightning/Specialized cranks?

Thanks in advance!
Ohad.


----------



## norty_mtb (Oct 23, 2007)

ohadamirov said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm planning to build Scott Scale 899 RC that use a press fit 30 BB.
> Is it possible to ran it with that Lightning/Specialized cranks?
> 
> ...


The s-works cranks will work. Lightning should have bearings in next week for PF30's.They are sending me some when they come in and I'll report back.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

I just ordered one of these cranks, and am having Mattais make me a custom aluminum bash ring and 27t titanium ring for a 1x setup. 

I have a 2006 S-Works FSR frame with a standard 68mm threaded BB shell. 

Can I use any cups intended for a 30mm axle? I'd like to go with "the hive" cups since they are much cheaper than VumaQuad. Will these work? Are there any other cups worth considering?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

kroe said:


> I just ordered one of these cranks, and am having Mattais make me a custom aluminum bash ring and 27t titanium gear for a 1x setup.
> 
> I have a 2006 S-Works FSR frame with a standard 68mm threaded BB shell.
> 
> Can I use any cups intended for a 30mm axle? I'd like to go with "the hive" cups since they are much cheaper than VumaQuad. Will these work? Are there any other cups worth considering?


Two other options, THM & Rotor.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

Found the VumaQuad cups with ceramic bearings for 100 on outdoor outfitters, can't go wrong at that price for cups that definitely work, with quality ceramic hybrid bearings. Not going to throw down for the stupid proprietary tool, so I'll have to make something work (no big deal).

The red rotor ceramic cups with ceramics are my favorite, but the price is insane.


----------



## norty_mtb (Oct 23, 2007)

norty_mtb said:


> The s-works cranks will work. Lightning should have bearings in next week for PF30's.They are sending me some when they come in and I'll report back.


Doesn't look like the Lightnings will work on my S-works epic 29er without shimming the xx derailleur out a couple millimeters. But this throws off the chain line too much for my liking. When I move the cranks in and put the bike under heavy load the crank arm rubs the chain stay. It's a combo of bb flex and crank arm flex. The chain stays are really wide on the carbon epics. Guess I have an extra set of like new Lightning cranks for sale soon and will have to wait on Specialized to get the 175 S-works back in stock.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

Got my 180mm s-works crank arms today. They look awesome! They came with 3m protective film on them and included a spare set of film. Also included were a set of bb30 bearings, two sets of machined aluminum adaptor hardware with carbon/aluminum sleeves, and a socket with a long torx bit for installation.

All for 300 with free shipping direct from S. What a deal!

Two questions...

1.) What included hardware should I use to install on a normal 68mm threaded shell using VumaQuad cups? Wave washer? Bearing seal? Other parts?

2.) has anyone found a ti bolt for these? The cranks are super light, but that giant steel bolt is a boat anchor...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

kroe said:


> Got my 180mm s-works crank arms today.


Singlespeed build?



kroe said:


> 2.) has anyone found a ti bolt for these? The cranks are super light, but that giant steel bolt is a boat anchor.


I'm pretty sure the Lightnings come with a Ti bolt there. Maybe send them an email and ask if it works on the S-Works crank. It should and I'm sure they'll sell you one. They were super quick when I needed small parts.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

So the topic of this thread is "lightning vs s-works", yet we haven't really compared the two much...

My 180mm S-works weigh 374 for the two arms bolted together with the included steel hardware and the tiny alloy dust cap - no spider. What does a set of lightnings weigh (preferably both hd and sl if anyone knows)?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

The extralight version that Nino had Tim at Lightning make for him was:

175mm arm
Ceramic bearing BB (80g)
64/104 spider (37g)
73mm spacer (10g)

443.5g

So roughly 326-327g in your stated configuration if that's 73mm spacing. 10g less if it's 68mm. The SL is supposed to be about 15g heavier.


----------



## FierceRider (Sep 21, 2009)

xc71 said:


> Two other options, THM & Rotor.


Which model cups specifically can i use for my 68mm BB shell to fit S-works cranks?


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

FierceRider said:


> Which model cups specifically can i use for my 68mm BB shell to fit S-works cranks?


I would (did) just get the vumaquad, 100 with ceramics is fair. You could try the hive ones if you want to save money, but no confirmed reports of it working that I have seen.


----------



## FierceRider (Sep 21, 2009)

kroe said:


> I would (did) just get the vumaquad, 100 with ceramics is fair. You could try the hive ones if you want to save money, but no confirmed reports of it working that I have seen.


have you successfully fitted your cranks??


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

FierceRider said:


> have you successfully fitted your cranks??


My lbs tested the Hive cups for me & they work with the S-Works cranks.
So a standard threaded BB with 30mm ID will work,I know of 4 that work-Hive, Rotor, THM, Zipp Vuma.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if the 2010 Specialized S-Works Cranks work in 68mm BB or does it have to be the 2011 Spec Cranks to to make this happen? I know there was a change but not sure what it is, does anyone know?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

I have tried S-Works cranks with the Hive, Rotor, and Zipp BBs and all worked for me in the same manner. Problem is that I can't get rid of the incessant clicking. It's not a creak. As soon as replacement parts come in my experiment with this will be over. Wasted months trying to get this crank to be quiet. The only ways seems to be to remove it.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Was this a 2010 or 2011 crankset?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

bpd131 said:


> Was this a 2010 or 2011 crankset?


Mine are 2010.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

craigsj said:


> Mine are 2010.


Thanks, I wanted to know just in case I could get a used set if necessary. Specialized is out of stock right now?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

craigsj said:


> I have tried S-Works cranks with the Hive, Rotor, and Zipp BBs and all worked for me in the same manner. Problem is that I can't get rid of the incessant clicking. It's not a creak. As soon as replacement parts come in my experiment with this will be over. Wasted months trying to get this crank to be quiet. The only ways seems to be to remove it.


Craig thats sucks yours are clicking, mine run so smooth & spin better than my XTR cranks - running 68mm BB with the Hive cups.Two things you might want to check/try
1) I'm running the Lightning spider on my S-Works cranks in the double chain ring config. & I had to remove a small amount of material from the outer external part of the drive side cup as it was slightly contacting the inner most part of my 22T chainring.
2) I would try removing the wave washer & use the shims that come with the Hive cups just to make sure its not the wave washer binding.
Really happy with these cranks - so light & stiff, hope you can get yours sorted.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

xc71 said:


> Craig thats sucks yours are clicking, mine run so smooth & spin better than my XTR cranks - running 68mm BB with the Hive cups.Two things you might want to check/try
> 1) I'm running the Lightning spider on my S-Works cranks in the double chain ring config. & I had to remove a small amount of material from the outer external part of the drive side cup as it was slightly contacting the inner most part of my 22T chainring.
> 2) I would try removing the wave washer & use the shims that come with the Hive cups just to make sure its not the wave washer binding.
> Really happy with these cranks - so light & stiff, hope you can get yours sorted.


Thanks for those tips. I also had problem 1 with the Hive BB. I have been playing with the wavy washer but unsuccessful so far. I can alter how loud the clicks are but can't eliminate them and can't see where it's coming from either. It's clearly a click (2 per revolution) that's crank position related. Quite infuriating, but otherwise everything works great.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

craigsj said:


> Thanks for those tips. I also had problem 1 with the Hive BB. I have been playing with the wavy washer but unsuccessful so far. I can alter how loud the clicks are but can't eliminate them and can't see where it's coming from either. It's clearly a click (2 per revolution) that's crank position related. Quite infuriating, but otherwise everything works great.


One other thing you can try is remove the cranks from the bike & than bolt them together with the crank arms in the same position ( like your going to measure the Q factor) pull back & forth on the end of the arms & see if you can get a click. I'm thinking possible issue where the axle is bonded to the carbon arms.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Will try that, thanks. I figured after enough riding I'd see a worn spot somewhere but that's not the case. I've also suspected what you are thinking. As a matter of scale, it's a noise I can hear but I don't think other riders can. At its best, the noise completely disappears and it requires a bit of pedal pressure. I can make it happen spinning backwards, though. Just one of those things that keeps reminding you it's not perfect.


----------



## norty_mtb (Oct 23, 2007)

Did you tried different pedals?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

norty_mtb said:


> Did you tried different pedals?


Turns out it was the pedals. Initially I dismissed them because they were fine, but I swapped to a new pedal half way through and the new ones developed the problem. Turns out I had creaks that I eventually fixed but I added pedal problems at the same time. It's now silent.

I suppose the good news is I now know that the Hive, Rotor, and Zipp BBs all work fine.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

I've read thru this whole thread and I think I'm ready to try these cranks out on my new 1x10 build, I just want you experts to verify I'm not off base.

I have a Yeti BigTop that has an English thread 73mm bb. I'm good buddies with the head tech at a large lbs so I'm guessing he'd be willing to mod the bb to 68mm. Assuming he's willing to do it, I want to use:

S Works cranks in 175mm
VumaQuad ceramic bb
Homebrewed 32t spiderless ring

Any issues?


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

DFYFZX said:


> ... I'm guessing he'd be willing to mod the bb to 68mm...


How are you going to do that? Machine 2.5mm off each side of the BB? Is there enough meat on either side to do so without then interfering with the seat-tube / downtube / BB junction?


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

It would have to be looked over by the guy but I doubt that would be an issue. He used to dabble in frame building and told me if I ever wanted any custom work done to let him know I'm guessing facing and tapping a BB shell down 2.5mm on each side wouldn't be too difficult for him but, like I said, I'll have to check it out. It might be more cost effective to simply buy the Lightning crankset/BB combo. I guess we'll see


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

You could probably get away with machining down the BB to 69mm, I have that much extra play on my S-Works cranks on a 68mm BB. I used the wave washer to take up the slack.Get the Lightning spider for the S-Works cranks, its cheaper and its 22 grams lighter than the Spec spider and lock ring.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Found a fame builder that will face it to 68mm for $50 Now I just have to find the darn cranks for sale... Anyone have any ideas? Asking Specialized tuesday but not expecting much based on their website stock.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Specialized sale manager told me that they are expecting a lot of cranks to arrive, but there are delays because of Japan catastrophe...


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

May have to drop by the LBS and plop down a deposit


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

No S Works cranks for me There's not enough room on the non-drive side of my BigTop's BB to face it down. On the drive side, he can face it down but then the ISCG mount won't be able to be used with two drive side spacers. At least I know the BB area is stout! I'll have to do the S Works in the future when I build my next bike


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

Any way to get these cranks to work with BB92? I'm thinking of an Ibis Ripley and really want to run these cranks.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

^No. You have to get Lightnings.


----------



## muyguapo (Sep 13, 2011)

Quick question if you wouldn't mind helping a noob out.....

I have a 2010 Stumpjumper Carbon Expert 29'er and want a lighter weight crank. Can I just buy the crank arms for the s-works crank and put those suckers in or do I need new rings too?

I cant post a link to my bike because my post count has to be 10 or greater but here is what the specs are:

Crankset: Custom Shimano FC-M762, 2pc., 15.5:170mm, others: 175mm
BB: Custom Shimano BB-91, OS, press-in bearing

Thanks.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

I do not think it will work with that bottom bracket shell. But if it did, you would need a spider that will work with the S-Works crank and has the same BCD (i think it is 104/64 BCD) as your XT rings or get new spider made for the S-Works cranks with the BCD for whatever rings you want.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

muyguapo said:


> Quick question if you wouldn't mind helping a noob out.....
> 
> I have a 2010 Stumpjumper Carbon Expert 29'er and want a lighter weight crank. Can I just buy the crank arms for the s-works crank and put those suckers in or do I need new rings too?
> 
> ...


The S-works crank won't work with your bottom bracket but the nearly identical Lightning has BB and Spider options to fit your frame and chainrings.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

IIRC that frame is the same as the Sworks but with a lower grade carbon, so Yes he could use the Sworks cranks with that frame. It's not a true BB91, it's Specialized's OSBB with different bearings.

You may want to check on the Specialized forum, I'm pretty sure I've seen pictures of someone with this setup.


----------



## muyguapo (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I went ahead and email lightning to see what they have. Does anyone know how much lightning cranks with a double are? I know the site has MSRP but I figure retail would be less?

Thanks!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I have the Lightning crank you need, flip flop double/triple spider and press fit BB. It cost me over $600 if I remember right. The only way to get it is direct from Lightning paying the price on their web site. Be very clear with them that you want the spider in the double position so they include the correct bolts and spacers. The cost was crazy but they've been problem free.


----------



## timbat (Aug 22, 2008)

xc71 said:


> You could probably get away with machining down the BB to 69mm, I have that much extra play on my S-Works cranks on a 68mm BB. I used the wave washer to take up the slack.Get the Lightning spider for the S-Works cranks, its cheaper and its 22 grams lighter than the Spec spider and lock ring.


Did you use the E13 BB ? Did you keep the bearing shields on ? TIA


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

timbat said:


> Did you use the E13 BB ? Did you keep the bearing shields on ? TIA


I used the Hive cups & kept the bearing shields on.


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

ayjay69 said:


> Can you measure that diameter ? Lightning vs. S-Works Cranks - Page 2


What kind of spider is that?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ottoturbo said:


> What kind of spider is that?


It looks like the default spider that comes with the cranks, from Specialized (Lightning).


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

Probably an older type then.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ottoturbo said:


> Probably an older type then.


Yep, it's an old thread.


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

phlegm said:


> It looks like the default spider that comes with the cranks, from Specialized (Lightning).


Just FYI, the Spec cranks do *not* come with a spider, and Spec/SRAM do not sell a 104 BCD spider. You can get a SRAM 120 BCD chainring set on Spec's website. The ones pictured are not from Lightning as they don't have the 64 BCD holes.

I have the Lightning reversible double/triple 104/64 BCD spider on my sworks cranks. A word of warning: It's unlikely that using the Lightning spider on the sworks cranks will allow you to add a 64 BCD ring on most PF30 frames. There's just not enough room between the spider and frame.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

llamma said:


> Just FYI, the Spec cranks do *not* come with a spider, and Spec/SRAM do not sell a 104 BCD spider. You can get a SRAM 120 BCD chainring set on Spec's website. The ones pictured are not from Lightning as they don't have the 64 BCD holes.


Always good to see clarification, but my post may not have been clear. My 2011 Epic (sold around the time this thread was first active) came stock with the S-Works cranks, and had that 104 BCD spider. I assumed it was also made by Lightning, but could be a Specialized part.

Either way though, I would suspect it is available via Specialized.


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

Ah, I see. I should clarify that when I purchased the 2012 Sworks cranks (outside of purchasing an entire Sworks bike) they did not come with a spider. The only spider the shop could order from Spec for me was the 120 BCD SRAM chainring set (which was also the only spider listed on their website), so I went with the Lightning one as it was very light and affordable. Unfortunately, it's designed for the Lightning cranks which, based on info I got from Lightning, have a longer 24mm spindle that allows them to fit a much wider variety of BBs than the Spec version. This puts their spider much more outboard on their cranks, leaving enough room for a 64 BCD ring. Also, when you buy the Lightning cranks they come with the specific bearings needed to make the cranks work for your BB.

Here's what the Lighning spider looks like









Interestingly enough, it looks like Spec is moving away from the Lightning design
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Interesting. In the earlier photo, the spider shown has a more rounded, or beveled look, which is the stock spider I have. I guess it may be a Specialized part, and maybe discontinued.

The spider you've shown from Lightning is different - same mounting interface, but flatter design. It looks better actually.


----------

